# Dick swan rod?



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

Hey Guys,

Does anyone know where i can buy a Dick swan noodle rod? Do they/he make them anymore? I currently have one a purchased a number of years ago at Gander Mountain. It is a 10'6" Light action 2-8# line noodle rod.

I recently broke the upper section in half while moving some stuff. Any help would be appreciated. I really like this rod and was seriously bummed when it broke!!

Thanks,

Jeremy


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

i have a 9' nice rod barely used. pm me if you are interested.


----------



## Badboy69 (Mar 29, 2003)

Did a quick search and found the same one you broke on craigs list,other then that it doesn't look like they make them any longer...sorry...an hope this link gets you another rod.
http://cleveland.craigslist.org/spo/1218179842.html


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

If he's even alive anymore, he's old, very old

I had many of his rods and caught many fish on them he truly was a pioneer of steelhead fishing in michigan


----------



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

Thanks guys,

I called on the craigs list listing, and haven't ot any answer yet. I appreciate the offer on the 9 footer, but i really want to replace my 10'6". i really like that length.

Any other help would be appreciated!! Someone out there has too have one. 

thanks again guys keep the info coming!

Jeremy


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

tommy-n said:


> If he's even alive anymore, he's old, very old
> 
> I had many of his rods and caught many fish on them he truly was a pioneer of steelhead fishing in michigan


He is very much alive and still fishes on his boat out of Manistee !!!!


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Not positive on this, but thought awhile back I was told he sold his rights to "Browning", and doesn't make them anymore for the general public.


----------

